# 25 HP Sabre Lawnmower won't start



## flamefan24 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have a 25HP lawnmower that won't start. We started troubleshooting on it late last fall and replaced the fuel pump. Now we have gas flow on the outlet of the fuel pump feeding the line going to the carburetor, however it still won't start. If we spray some ether into the mouth of the carb it will fire. I thought maybe the float was stuck not allowing the fuel bowl to fill so I removed the carb and cleaned it up. It is a mikuni carb that has some type of diaphragm on the side of the bowl. I'm not sure how this system works. It has some type of electrical plug screwed into the bottom of the bowl. 
It's pretty evident that it is not getting gas; I'm not sure what to try from here. Maybe an understanding of how this particular carb works might be helpful. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Flamefan24


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

That's the fuel solenoid on the bottom. What it does it electronically shut off the gas flow. So even if there's gas in the carb it won't work. Check the wires going from it for shorts. I had one of thosein that was doing exactly that, and mice had chewed the wires through. If its not the wires it might be the solenoid itself.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Listen for a tick noise when you turn the key. No tick.... then do check the wiring, and replace if need be.


----------



## mitchell (Jan 15, 2006)

Sounds like solonoid on carb,part of run circuit,have took them out, snipped pin off and run like a charm,another safety feature to cost you money.


http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com
http://generator.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------

